# Elzbach-Trail abfahren



## Jörg (3. Juni 2001)

Wir haben diesen Monat vor, das Elzbachtal abzufahren. 
Das ist unserer Meinung nach einer der schönsten Trails in unserer Gegend. Wir wollen in Mayen starten und dann bei Monreal ins Elzbachtal einsteigen. Wir fahren dann bis kurz vor Burg-Elz und dann über den Rad-Wanderweg zurück.
Dieser Trail beinhaltet alles was ein Mountainbiker-Herz höher schlagen lässt, ist aber sehr anstrengend (daher auf dem Radweg zurück). Über die Streckenlänge kan ich nichts genaues sagen, da wir die Strecke noch nicht aufgenommen haben (CICLO 414 M), wollen wir bei dieser Tour machen. Wir müssen jetzt nur noch warten bis der Trail ein wenig abgetrocknet ist, sonst ist es in dem Tal ein wenig rutschig.
Über Gäste würden wir uns sehr freuen! Den Termin geben wir dann hier bekannt.

Gruss Jörg (www.gigabike.de)


----------



##  (3. Juni 2001)

yep, das eltzbachtal ist nett. aber oft ne menge wanderer unterwegs. die mischung aus waldautobahn und singletracks macht schon laune (am besten bei regenwetter). ich fahre meist von münstermaifeld rein (an der mühlengaststätte) bis runter an die mosel. ab burg eltz ist es ein echt  spassiger heiztrack, aber nur empfehlenswert wenn die besuchszeit der burg vorüber ist (bussladungen von burgbesuchern quälen sich da hoch).

vielleicht rifft man sich ja mal

stefan "TresXF"
http://gallery.consumerreview.com/mtbr/gallery/files/bike_tres1.asp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TresXF (3. Juni 2001)

so, registriert hab ich mich hier auch mal....


----------



## Mountainjo (19. Juni 2001)

Hallo zuammen !!

Elzbachtal würde mir auch mal wieder gut tun !
Also warte ich auf den Termin (hoffentlich passt es ).
Ich freue mich schon jetzt !
Ich bin schon zweimal durch von Monreal bis an die Mosel,
das waren glaube ich ,so um die 35-40 km und ziemlich
kräftezerrend.Der Spaß ist garantiert !
Hoffentlich beim nächstenmal ohne anschließendem OP ;-)

 JO


----------



## Rockyalex! (20. Juni 2001)

Sag mir den Tag und die Stunde!
Da bin ich ja echt mal gespannt, wie das so wird.
Ich kenne nur das letzte Stück und da war bisher die Treppe an der Burg Elz das Härteste, an der ich nässebebingt alles geben mußte, um nicht einen ganz wilden Stunt hinzulegen. 

Also lasst es nicht ganz abtrocknen!
Gruß Rockyalex!


----------



## dave (20. Juni 2001)

All zu lang kann's ja nicht dauern, der Monat ist ja nun bald vorbei! 
Nur bitte nicht dieses WE - da bin ich weg.


----------



## Mountainjo (20. Juni 2001)

Hi ihr Trailer !

ich muss leider mittelfristig planen !
Also, mein Vorschlag lautet : 22/7 oder 29/7 Sonntags.
Geht bei mir nicht ganz so flexibel wegen Familie,Beruf........
jaja ich höre ja auch schon auf zu heulen ;-).
Mal sehen vielleicht bekomme ich in meinem Urlaub noch was unter. So Uhrzeitmäßig hatte ich mir den Vormittag vorgestellt,
so 9-10Uhr treff in Monreal.

Also ,ich lese euch später ok?

JO


----------



## Jörg (20. Juni 2001)

Sorry, aber dann müssen wir diesen Termin verschieben. Nach den vielen Regenfällen der letzten Tage macht das ganze, am nächsten Wochenende, keinen Sinn (soll ja schon wieder regnen).
Dann ist der Trail wirklich nicht gut zu befahren.
Am nächsten Wochenende fährt gigabike (ein grosser Teil) für ein paar Tage nach Garmisch.
Aber aufgeschoben heisst ja nicht aufgehoben. Wir holen das nach. 

Gruss Jörg


----------



## TresXF (30. Juni 2001)

ho, war heute von 12-1400 im elzbachtal unterwegs (von burg pyrmont bis zur mosel). trotz tollem wetter kein wanderer und auf dem speed trail ab burg elz nur ganz vereinzelt ein paar leutchen. war echt gut (da hab ich mir meine neue billy bell ganz umsonst drangeschraubt   ).

btw, die einzigen anderen biker die ich getroffen hab waren 3 brave mädels die auf dem weg zur burg hoch waren...


ihr faulen säcke


----------



## dave (9. Juli 2001)

Am Sa wollen wir uns um 10 Uhr bei der Gülzer Brücke (moselweißer Seite) in Koblenz treffen, um von dort aus das Elzbachtal in Angriff zu nehmen.
Leider weiß ich nicht, ob ich selber wirklich kommen kann .... blöde Klausuren


----------



## TresXF (13. Juli 2001)

tja, werde morgen tagsüber kaum zeit haben. wenn ich es schaffe früh genug aufzustehen werd ich mich um 0800 auf den weg ins tal machen. 

ich wünsch euch viel spass, vielleicht seht ihr ja meine profilabdrücke  
btw, ich hoffe ihr seit ortskundig, die singletrails sind teilweise etwas versteckt (am besten den schwarzen pfeilen folgen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jörg (15. Juli 2001)

Schade, bin eben erst vom Timmendorfer-Strand vom Badeurlaub wiedergekommen. Da hab ich ja wirklich was verpasst. Na ja, man kann halt nicht immer dabei sein. Wie war´s denn???

Gruß Jörg


----------



## dave (16. Juli 2001)

... keine ahnung!
musste ja lernen 
aber das wetter war ja eh ned so doll ... du kennst mich ja 

aber ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass wir es irgendwann einmal schaffen alle gemeinsam das tal unter die stollen zu nehmen 

richte mich lieber nach deinem hinterrad als nach deinen profilabdrücken TresXF


----------



## Mountainjo (17. Juli 2001)

Hallo ihr da draußen !!

Ich habe mich jetzt schon mal mental darauf vorbereitet,
den Elzbachtaltrail unter die Stollen zu nehmen.

Gedacht hatte ich den kommenden Sonntag am 22/07/01
Treff in Monreal Parkplatz nähe der Kirche.
Ich werde mich dort oben rausspucken lassen in der Früh,
um 10:00 Uhr,vielleicht auch früher.
Genaueres können wir ja noch hier belabern......
Hoffentlich stimmt das Wetter und die Stimmung,

Also meldet euch,wenn ihr Interresse habt,OK ?

Bis denne

JO


----------



## dave (18. Juli 2001)

Schade, an dem So fahre ich gerade nen Marathon 
Und die zwei folgenden Wochen werd ich mich irgendwo in den Alpen rumtreiben.
Vielleicht haste ja Lust danach noch einmal die Tour abzufahren?


----------



## Rockyalex! (18. Juli 2001)

Falls ich am Sonntag keinen Besuch meiner Saarländischen Kollegen habe, mit denen ich das volle Freeride Programm in der Gegend (Boppard, Kobern-Gondorf, Donaloch...) durchziehe, komme ich. Falls jemand Lust hat mit uns mitzufahren, MELDEN!
Gruß von Alex!


----------



## Nakamur (18. Juli 2001)

hab ein kleines Problem: noch zwei Klausuren... 
eine am Montag...
Sag mir aber trotzdem mal bescheid, wie es aussieht, bzw. was geplant ist.


CU Nakamur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainjo (18. Juli 2001)

Hi Leute !!

ich nochmal,also das Ding steigt am Sonntag !
Wir fahren das Elzbachtal durch, von Monreal bis nach Moselkern
an der Mosel.Wir treffen uns dort um 10:00 Uhr.
Wir lassen uns dort absetzen und fahren auch an der Mosel gemutlich zurück (nach einem Päuschen).
Wir sind wahrscheinlich dann schon zu dritt,meinereiner,
der univegaRAMbock'swerner ;-) und Olli. 
Achtung wir sind alle über 1.90m groß,da bebt der Trail !!
In Monreal ist ein kleiner Autoparkplatz in der Nähe der Kirche,
bis vor ein paar jahren war das zumindest noch so ;-).
Also Leute,last but not least................

Ich bleibe hier auf den laufenden.

Euer JO


----------



## Jörg (18. Juli 2001)

Da wir uns eh am Sonntag zum biken treffen wollen, frag ich mal die Jungs von gigabike ob wir auch hinkommen.
Von Monreal bis Moselkern ist eine Traumtour!!! Sollte man sich eigentlich nicht entgehen lassen!
Je mehr umso lustiger, da kann man an verschiedenen Stellen schön schauen, wer es schaft, die schwierigen Passagen komplett durchzufahren (kleiner Wettbewerb).

Bis dann Jörg


----------



## TresXF (18. Juli 2001)

well, das eltzbach bin ich im sommer immer nur in 3-er gruppen (max) gefahren.sonst wirds echt zu stressig mit den wanderern (vor allem ab burg eltz).
wenn da sonntags öfter ganze "horden" runterheizen stehen dort bestimmt bald ein paar nette schilder (vor allem die singletrails sind ja alle viel zu schmal um legal zu sein)

fahrt lieber unter der woche oder bei schlechtem wetter und nicht an ausflugsonntagen.

meine meinung


----------



## Jörg (21. Juli 2001)

Ganz unrecht hat ja unser mahnender Zeitgenosse mit seiner Einschätzung nicht.  Abgesehen davon ist das Tal nach den anhaltenden Regenfällen, der lezten Zeit, nicht gut zu befahren.
 Aber so ganz viele werden es ja wohl (vermutlich) nicht werden (und wenn dann auch noch Wolken am Himmel sind!). 
Werde mal um 10:00 Uhr in Monreal vorbeischauen. Da Ihr aber erst so spät startet werde ich nicht die ganze Strecke mitfahren.

Gruss Jörg


----------



## Nakamur (22. Juli 2001)

Von uns aus Koblenz wird wohl leider keiner kommen.
Dave ist auf dem Keiler, ich hab am Montag eine Klausur und bei Alex klappts leider auch wahrscheinlich nicht.
Damit dürfte das "Hordenproblem" sich eh erledigt haben...

Hoffentlich klappts ein andres mal

CU Nakamur


----------



## TresXF (22. Juli 2001)

ich war am samstag auf dem trail. die burg hab ich gegen 11 uhr erreicht. bis dahin gings noch, nur ein paar hiker. ab der burg runter an die mosel wurde es aber schon öfter eng. mehrere gruppen holländer (waren ok), ruhrpottler (die waren alt und ******** drauf), viele pärchen. man musste also schon sehr defensiv fahren, rücksicht nehmen und auch ein paar mal ganz brav warten. also nix mit geilem soulriden auf dem schlussstück...  

fahrbar wars aber doch recht gut (pyrmont bis mosel). sogar die angststellen bin ich mit einer ausnahme alle gefahren (protektoren sei dank   ). irgendwo ist ne felsstufige stelle wo auf 10m rostige eisenstäbe (20cm, überreste von ner alten holzbalkentreppe) aus dem boden ragen, wenn man sich da verschätzt wird man perforiert - muss nicht sein...

fazit. das nächste mal werde ich unter der woche fahren oder am weekend ab 0700 oder 0800


----------



## Mountainjo (22. Juli 2001)

Hallo Leute !!

Erstmal vielen Dank,das sich doch noch ein paar Biker zum 
Treff eingefunden haben,voll nett finde ich !!
Die Tour heute durchs Elzbachtal war toll und das Wetter passte.
Vom gefürchteten Touriandrang war nichts zu spüren !
Es gab eine Oldheimerveranstaltung in Moselkern und da fanden
nur wenige Leute den Weg zur Burg.
Mein Bruderherz parkte in der Böschung uuuuaaaaahhh.........
konnte sich aber glücklicherweise an einem Ast abbremsen !
Leider wurde die Hydraulikleitung der vorderen Bremse
thermonukleiert,but schiss.
Ich hatte schon oben im Tal eine Bodenprobe genommen,
verfluchte Matschrillen.......... ;-).
Fazit: einfach schrill die Trails.

Grüße an Jörg und den Rest der Bikerzunft.

Jo


----------



## Andy 013 (27. März 2002)

Hallo Biker,

bin gerade auf eure Elzbachtaltour ( Juli 2001 ) gestoßen.
Hätte mal paar Fragen dazu. 
Bin letztes Jahr durch´s Baybachtal gefahren, hatte dann aber keine Zeit mehr für´s geplante Elzbachtal . Wie lange braucht man von der Mosel nach Monreal und anschließend weiter nach Mayen? Laut Karte sind´s wohl um die 40 km!? Ist die Strecke genauso wie im Baybachtal - teilweise unfahrbar- oder normaler Trail ??  Danke schon mal im voraus.

Andy 013


----------



## TiThomas (2. April 2002)

Hi Andy 013,

das Elzbachtal ist im gegensatz zum Baybachtal eigentlich gut zu fahren (selbst von mir ). Zu beachten ist aus meiner Sicht:

Zur Spaziergang-Zeit und bei gutem Wetter sind zwischen Moselkern und der Burg Elz ziemlich viele Wanderer unterwegs, da nervt man sich gegenseitig.

Und ich würde nicht unmittelbar nach einer Regen-Woche durchfahren, dann ist es seeehr matschig.

Die Fahrzeit hängt sehr von der Bodenbeschaffenheit (und natürlich vom Fahrer) ab, ich würde mal sagen, Moselkern bis Monreal 2 bis 3 Stunden. Von Monreal bis Mayen brauchst Du "nur über den Berg fahren", ich schätze eine gute halbe bis 3/4 Stunde.

Man kann übrigens von Mayen aus das Nette-Tal runter bis Ochtendung und dann übers Maifeld wieder bis Moselkern zurück fahren, insgesamt eine sehr schöne Runde!

Ciao

Thomas


----------

